# Three years on - still heart broken



## welshjet

Darling Suki,

Its been a long and hard three years and I think of you every day, I still have your beautiful face on my phone and look at you every time I get called, I spend many a time in the garden where we left you with tears streaming down my face, and just wishing for one more day.

Jet has now adopted us, you would have loved him I know, he would have been your friend, he looks us at now in the same wicked way that you did as if so say, "who me - would I?"

Take care my sweet one 

Love Clare xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So sorry to hear of your loss, it does and can take a long time, I hope though that some day you can remember all the good things and times, with a smile,
instead of so much sadness.


----------



## Amethyst

Just to say I am thinking of you, we never forget them x 

*Hugs*


----------



## lymorelynn

Thinking of you and your beautiful Suki ((()))
RIP sweet cat x


----------



## Guest

I'd feel the same  

I hope it gets easier for you, even though you'll never forget your gorgeous girl

Big hugs

Em
xx


----------



## welshjet

Thank you all for kind words x 

Been bawling my eyes out when reading some of the messsges on here, they are so heartfelt x


----------



## Guest

Thats the good thing about it here, we genuinely feel for someones poorly hairy friend or if they've passed away. 

Big hugs again xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

welshjet said:


> Thank you all for kind words x
> 
> Been bawling my eyes out when reading some of the messsges on here, they are so heartfelt x


Your post made my cry too as I lost one of beloved Siamese on April the 1st seven years ago. Her photo is still on my dresser and I miss her still


----------



## angel653922

i am sorry to about it


----------



## angel653922

Thank you all for kind word


----------



## katie200

Awww I'm sorry for your loss we never forget them there always in are hearts hugs


----------



## bulldog200

I am soo sorry ,you never forget them ever ,i have lost many and even now it still hurts ,you will never forget them they will alawys be in your heart and they never leave you .


----------



## Ren

This post made me so sad, I feel for you, best wishes


----------



## love&dlight

My cat Popoff was hit by a car when i was 9. Im now 33 and still miss him  Will be thinking of off


----------



## fiennesd

I still miss my Pet As Therapy , Monty, after 18 months and cannot bring myself to replace him. I wrote an e book to help people getting over the loss of a pet and have started a PageforPets on Facebook. I mentioned this forum there too as it is a GREAT resource. I know your pet will be in your heart forever but I hope it gets easier for you.

Denise


----------



## welshjet

Thanks all, i find that non animal people look at you stupid, but they are your family and it is like you have lost a family member, i do look back and think that nearly having 22 years is precious and something that can be cherished, like all of our pets, past, present and future x


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

Suki was gorgeous. :hug: You have my deepest sympathy.

They leave a great gaping hole in our hearts when they leave us. It hurts horribly. The pain never goes away completely. Just find solace in knowing that you gave that little moggy the very best life she could have wished for. Too many others never have the chance to know any kind of love at all, whereas Suki was adored and cherished in life and still loved to bits in death. She was one of the lucky ones, thanks to you. 

...I really do hope so much that one day you'll be together again. xxxx


----------



## LostGirl

Lots of hugs I know how you are feeling it's been just over 12months since I lost my beautiful girl I miss her every day 

Massive hugs xx


----------



## welshjet

daynna, they become part of you so quick, always loving, i know how you feel.

No special featureshere, what you said is true, it is a great gaping hole x


----------



## welshjet

Darling Suki, this is the month that i so dread, we've built a special place for you now, all around are the flowers that you loved with loads of butterflies and flies, that kept you on your paws.

Your forever in our hearts, keep safe my love xxxx


----------



## Forget-me-not

welshjet said:


> Thanks all, i find that non animal people look at you stupid, but they are your family and it is like you have lost a family member, i do look back and think that nearly having 22 years is precious and something that can be cherished, like all of our pets, past, present and future x


So so true Welshjet. I lost my Dad in June this year and my cat Leo in July. I do grieve for both but it's thinking about Leo that causes the tears to flow. :crying:Oh no, I'm off again. I think of Leo as soon as I wake every day and have woken myself up crying through the night. I to have his picture as my background on my phone! Cats just have a way of touching your heart. I have nothing against dogs but there is something really special about an independent animal that chooses to give and receive love in the way that cats do. I totally understand how cats have been revered as gods or goddesses!

Suki looked a lovely, well-loved pussycat. 22 years is a fantastic age for a cat to reach. She must have had a very happy life and you were both lucky to have each other all that time. Take care x FMN


----------



## welshjet

Thank you fmn

You've had a tough time, hope you ok

Clare x


----------



## 912142

welshjet said:


> Thank you all for kind words x
> 
> Been bawling my eyes out when reading some of the messsges on here, they are so heartfelt x


You know you can never replace her but you have so so much more love to give another - wouldn't you consider it? It doesn't mean you will ever forget you never do - it just takes a little of the 'ache' away.

Thinking of you.


----------



## mrdynamite

I feel you it's too tough!


----------



## welshjet

912142 said:


> You know you can never replace her but you have so so much more love to give another - wouldn't you consider it? It doesn't mean you will ever forget you never do - it just takes a little of the 'ache' away.
> 
> Thinking of you.


We have!

Two gorgeous cats from the cp one in march and one in april.

It was a kinda tribute to my lost one xxx


----------



## jill3

They really do leave a paw print on your heart.
When we lost Boris last year while we were on Holiday. I was lucky to have friends with us.
I still continued to feed and care for the stray cats and kittens outside our appartment in Turkey. I think it helped me a lot.
On returning home we had decided to get a kitten. Chloe has helped us with our loss but I still think of Boris everyday and how I wish i had been there.

I do know that if we had been at home it would not have happened and that still makes me sad:crying:


----------



## Merenwenrago

Deaths:

Dad - December 22nd, 9 Years ago
Brother - June 11th, 12 Years ago
Chloe - November, Last Year
Joy - July, 2 Years ago
Claire - September 1st, Last Year
Sapphire - July this year
Ducati - Vanished
Cheetah - Vanished

And Grieving still doesn't get easier


----------



## welshjet

jill3 said:


> They really do leave a paw print on your heart.
> When we lost Boris last year while we were on Holiday. I was lucky to have friends with us.
> I still continued to feed and care for the stray cats and kittens outside our appartment in Turkey. I think it helped me a lot.
> On returning home we had decided to get a kitten. Chloe has helped us with our loss but I still think of Boris everyday and how I wish i had been there.
> 
> I do know that if we had been at home it would not have happened and that still makes me sad:crying:


(((hugs)))


----------



## welshjet

Merenwenrago said:


> Deaths:
> 
> Dad - December 22nd, 9 Years ago
> Brother - June 11th, 12 Years ago
> Chloe - November, Last Year
> Joy - July, 2 Years ago
> Claire - September 1st, Last Year
> Sapphire - July this year
> Ducati - Vanished
> Cheetah - Vanished
> 
> And Grieving still doesn't get easier


(((hugs)))


----------



## wyntersmum

im so sorry, i know how you feel. its been 5 years since we had to have Levi pts due to a growth in his ear and i still remember how i left him at the vets to have tests done and i never got to say goodby. i still get upset as i will always think he must have thought id dumped him because he was ill. i never and my friends keep telling me he would have known that. but i can never forgive myself and its a long time now. the pain never goes away but intime we can learn to live with it and see the happy memories we sheared.
VERY BIG HUGS hun. wer all here for you xxxxx


----------



## Merenwenrago

welshjet said:


> (((hugs)))


Thanks :smile5::smile5:


----------



## Merenwenrago

A gift for everyone who has grieved


----------



## jill3

welshjet said:


> (((hugs)))


Ah Thanks. xx


----------



## welshjet

wyntersmum said:


> im so sorry, i know how you feel. its been 5 years since we had to have Levi pts due to a growth in his ear and i still remember how i left him at the vets to have tests done and i never got to say goodby. i still get upset as i will always think he must have thought id dumped him because he was ill. i never and my friends keep telling me he would have known that. but i can never forgive myself and its a long time now. the pain never goes away but intime we can learn to live with it and see the happy memories we sheared.
> VERY BIG HUGS hun. wer all here for you xxxxx


Levi wouldnt have thought that, he knew how much he was loved xxx

(((hugs)))


----------



## feathered bird lover

huge hugs from me to you


----------



## fiennesd

Could not agree more with all of you - I have my beloved Monty buried in the woods on the farm where I live - I pass him most days just to say I love you, because I still do! I am now sharing a dog with friends on the farm - maybe thinking I would not get so attached, but you just do - every time! He is a lovely guy but Monty will always have a special place in my heart - small package BIG personality (wire haired Dachi) with a great love of people and other animals. There is nothing wrong with not being over it. D x


----------



## simplysardonic

welshjet said:


> Darling Suki,
> 
> Its been a long and hard three years and I think of you every day, I still have your beautiful face on my phone and look at you every time I get called, I spend many a time in the garden where we left you with tears streaming down my face, and just wishing for one more day.
> 
> Jet has now adopted us, you would have loved him I know, he would have been your friend, he looks us at now in the same wicked way that you did as if so say, "who me - would I?"
> 
> Take care my sweet one
> 
> Love Clare xxx


What a beautiful little cat, sleep tight Suki xxxx


----------



## kian

in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Yo Fluffy

welshjet said:


> I feel your pain, I've just buried my 16 year old cat in the garden just a few hours ago and haven't stopped crying since. Although friends have passed on their condolences, they really don't understand the depth of the loss.
> 
> I'm sure Suki will be visiting her special place in the garden when she's a spare moment at Rainbow Bridge, I find the thought reassuring that they're all there waiting for us, full of the life and vitality they once had.
> 
> When friends say my cat's had a "good innings", they don't realise how that's adding to the hurt - it's so hard to remember life before they came along.


----------

